
Building The Linux Kernel With LLVM/Clang Continues - protomyth
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE3MTc
======
aidenn0
It would be nice if we could build the GNU utilities with it. I tried building
some of the basic utilities the other day, and there were configure scripts
that basically did "If the compiler name doesn't start with gcc then do lots
of stupid stuff" which meant it built if I symlinked "gcc-foo" to clang and
built with that, but failed if I set CC to clang.

~~~
a3_nm
Not the only occurrence of this problem, see
[http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/16350/which-sed-
vers...](http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/16350/which-sed-version-is-
not-gnu-sed-4-0)

------
csmattryder
One gripe I have with LLVM/Clang is that it lacks the ability to use linker
scripts.

I'm writing a little OS to learn how it all works, and wanted to develop on my
native Mac OS instead of an Ubuntu VM, yet Apple have symlinked 'ld' to the
llvm linker, which doesn't take linker scripts like gcc's ld does.

~~~
TallGuyShort
Are you blogging about this somewhere? I've always wanted to write my own OS
and I'd be fascinated to follow your progress.

edit: just found the Github: <https://github.com/MattRyder/Matt-OS>

~~~
csmattryder
Yup, you can also find my blog on my website (link in my profile)

Don't expect very much, mind, it's a side-side-project but I have been
starting it up more recently. :)

